
The Next Ten Billion Years (2013) - Pete_D
https://www.resilience.org/stories/2013-09-05/the-next-ten-billion-years/
======
airstrike
Didn't need the existencial crisis but thanks for sharing.

Worth a read, even if I'm left feeling hopelessly insignificant and helplessly
doomed, any disagreement with the author's vision notwithstanding.

